# Rawhides? Best bones to chew.. ?



## AdrianVall (Dec 16, 2009)

Hey guys,

All of my dogs absolutely go crazy over rawhide bones, but after reading recently that they can splint and cause damage/death in the dog, I'm a bit reluctant to giving them out.

What do you guys use? Every dog I've had/come across has always chewed on rawhides with no problems. Should I continue them? Its great mental stimulation for my pups and keeps them busy for hours.

I just got these sweet potato raw hides ate petsmart and the dogs just LOVE these things. 

Anyway, any input/suggestions would be great.

Thanks,
Adrian


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

No raw hide, pig ears are better but still iffy' as well as hooves... The best chew products of purchase are the black series KONG toys. The best bones are UNCOOKED beef,venison,elk,lamb,etc.. Dogs can eat uncooked chicken bones if you feed chicken but COOKED POULTRY and PORK bones SPLINTER. Its simply best to get a KONG toy, and get knuckles from your butcher or commericialized prepackaged knuckles from the store.... I don't trust NYLABONE for these dogs, or the green teether.. It doesnt take these dogs long before they are chunking bits of their chew toys, best to be somthing that is naturally digestable. But thats my 2cents.


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

great post fire hazard


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Firehazard said:


> No raw hide, pig ears are better but still iffy' as well as hooves... The best chew products of purchase are the black series KONG toys. The best bones are UNCOOKED beef,venison,elk,lamb,etc.. Dogs can eat uncooked chicken bones if you feed chicken but COOKED POULTRY and PORK bones SPLINTER. Its simply best to get a KONG toy, and get knuckles from your butcher or commericialized prepackaged knuckles from the store.... I don't trust NYLABONE for these dogs, or the green teether.. It doesnt take these dogs long before they are chunking bits of their chew toys, best to be somthing that is naturally digestable. But thats my 2cents.


Great post!

Black kongs all around in my house. Tire type toys and nylabones under watchful supervision. Bully sticks are nice if you get the REAL ones...

Deer antlers if you can find em! The bigger the better


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Black kongs all around in my house. Tire type toys and nylabones under watchful supervision. _*Bully sticks are nice if you get the REAL ones...

Deer antlers if you can find em! The bigger the better*_
:thumbsup: right on...


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

I spoil the furkids with bully sticks knowing they are some STRONG chewers the big ones don't last half an hour... well maybe with loca.. they last about 50 minutes but Ive seen chino eat a whole bully stick in 15... talk about determined LOL

we put kibble and peanut butter or frozen carrots or green beans in with peanut butter in the black kongs. the frozen veggies are like prizes in the treat lol


----------



## AdrianVall (Dec 16, 2009)

I love the Kongs, but my dogs won't pay any attention to them unless there is some peanut butter stuffed inside. Once they lick all the peanut butter out, they leave it alone.. Hmmmmmmm..

I stopped by my local Publix and they had some type of beef bone, but it would have made a mess all over the place with blood and crap.. I didn't feel comfortable giving them that. I'll try a couple other places.

Does anyone have any links to other good chew alternatives that are digestible and tasty and DON'T splinter?  I'd greatly appreciate that.


----------



## luoozer (Apr 2, 2009)

knuckle bones last weeks and are cheap ( or free )


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

Just to add, the bones they often sell in stores for dogs can be bad, they are sometimes cooked, and therefore can splinter. Also do not give raw pork bones (or cooked) as they can have parasites. I know its debatable that they can pass on parasites, but raw pork scares the poopie outta me. Lady LOVES lacrosse balls, and I buy them for her in large packs which last forever. You can buy artificial rawhides that are digestable, I have seen them at Petco. My dogs also love the dried chicken slices that they sell in the pet area of the grocery store.


----------



## goobersdad (Dec 17, 2009)

My dogs love the bully sticks. The lacrosse ball is a great idea. I have been trying to find a replacement for the tennis balls.


----------



## Sandim (Mar 7, 2018)

*Chewies??*

My dogs aren't interested in the bully sticks, or antlers. Thought I was being a good mom by getting a raw shank bone. She's not that big (only 80lbs) and she broke it. What else can I do? I don't want any bone splinters in her, but she loves to chew and it's good for her teeth, lovely pearly whites. We just got another puppy (both are rescues) who I think will be bigger than her, so when he grows up I can get him something he too can chew without eating. 
No interest in the kongs once the peanut butter is out.


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Sandim said:


> My dogs aren't interested in the bully sticks, or antlers. Thought I was being a good mom by getting a raw shank bone. She's not that big (only 80lbs) and she broke it. What else can I do? I don't want any bone splinters in her, but she loves to chew and it's good for her teeth, lovely pearly whites. We just got another puppy (both are rescues) who I think will be bigger than her, so when he grows up I can get him something he too can chew without eating.
> No interest in the kongs once the peanut butter is out.


Pork or beef ribs, chicken legs/quarters. All have bone for cleaning teeth but are completely digestible.

You can take a bully stick and apply peanut butter to encourage chewing. Same with pretty much any rubber toy. You can also try antlers.


----------

